# '98 Passat sounds/feels like it's flooding out, exhaust system plugged up, strong fuel smell.



## roncrain (Jul 17, 2008)

Some days my dear old leaky Passat runs great. But lately it won't start after having run errands around town. (It's acting like I've flooded out a carburetor. I know it's not carbureted.) But that's what it feels like. When I do get it started in this state I press on the accelerator and it hesitates, again like the fuel mixture is too rich and the exhaust smells heavily of unspent fuel. When I put it in gear it usually stalls. Do you think my catalytic converter is plugged up or something is wrong with the O2 sensor behind the Cat.? Or is it as simple as a vacuum leak somewhere. Your thoughts?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

It could be your coolant temperature sensor. That part has two sides, on that sends signals to your cluster to display the temperature, the other side goes to the ECU. If the engine thinks it is cold, it adds more gas.


----------



## roncrain (Jul 17, 2008)

*Problem Solved - Engine Temperature Sensor*

Thank you. You are correct. A friend loaned me his code reader and I was able to diagnose the problem today. I purchased an engine temp sensor today at the dealer. Total price out the door was $46.91. I had to buy the seal separately. Pepboys and O'reilly's couldn't get the right part. I found this video on YouTube with the exact problem on my car. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzxwREBlT0M


----------

